# Massive Gw Blowout Sale! Will Conisder Trade for Assorted!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Title says it all, i am located in canada if you want to make a deal let me know, After an odd bit? Ask me i might just have it! I can provide pictures of all items if you are interested in buying or trading please let me know Via-Pm. I will accept Items listed at the bottom of the post in trade.

For Sale\Trade 
======= 


Vampires Counts 
================ 
40 Graveguard $100 (Kitbashs of empire great swords\Grave Guard Kits) 
zombies x100 $100 
Spear Skeletons x45 $40 (primed black) 
Wight King Bsb x2 $10 EA metal unpainted) 
Krell, Lord of undeath x1 $10 
Himlech Kremmler x1 $10 
Striogi Vampire x1 $10 metal unpainted) 
Mannfred Von Carstien x1 $25 (metal unpainted) 
Terrorgiest x1 $35 


Blood Angels 
------------------- 
Codex Blood Angels $15 
1 Stormraven $50 
1 Stormraven with FW BA doors $60 
5 Sniper Scouts $20 
3 Scout Bikers $25 
Leamartus with jump pack $10 
Jump Pack Chaplin $10 
5 Man Blood Angel Honor Guard, Made from Sevren Loth Honor guard + Sanguinary guard jump packs. $50 (amazing paint job) 
1 Spacemarine Bike (needs front wheel) $10 

Assorted Games Workshop stuff 
------- 
10 Terminators $50 (Assorted style, great for chaos) 
2 FW Titan Tech Priest $15 EA
1 FW Medusa Siege Gun on Artillery Carriage
1 Landspeeder storm $15 (No crew) 
1 Malus Darkblade Mounted $10 
14 Assorted Marine Legs $25 
1 Hellbrute, Base Coated $10 
1 Legion of the Damned Trooper with Multi-Melta (Metal) $10 
3 Ravenwing Bikers(dark Veng) $20 
Tyranid Codex $15 
1 Finecast wolf lord on spur (From Wolf Rider guy kit) $15 
14 Woof Elf Dryads $20 

Notable Bits 
-------------- 
1 Predator Auto Cannon Turret 
Most of a Leman Russ battle tank on spur just ask 
metal Chaos Terminator Body 
2 Metal heresy style Jump Packs 
9 Sanguinary Guard Back Packs 
Astorath's Jump Pack x1 (metal) 
FW Chain axe x4 
FW Power Halbard 
Fw Phobos Bolter's x4 
Ask, i might just have it somewhere.... 


Magic the Gathering Cards 
----------- 
Promos\Foils ask! 

Things i want. 
============ 
2 Valkyries
Pay-Pal 

FLames of War
------- 
2 x King Tiger (Henschel) 
3 x Panther G 
6 squads Panzer Grenadiers w/faust 
3X Puma 
2x Wirbelwind 

Brushs 
---------- 
Windsor & Newton, Series 7 Brushes


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

What mtg do you have dude?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

List of what i have dug out so far added, i will update it as i find the rest. I also can get my hands on pretty much any card in the game.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, Magic Rares mostly sold and got one of my tanks! (1\35 Scale Dragon Tiger 1 $20 bucks? Fuck ya!)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

All Prices Updated!


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

now when you say you have most of a russ...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Is this on ebay or do we PM you?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pm Me is much easier lol


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, Sold a few things already! lets get the rest gone kids.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dark Eldar Sold!


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

PM'd you


----------

